# Sunday's  Show and Tell...11/27/22



## jd56 (Nov 27, 2022)

Happy Thanksgiving again.  Hope everyone  enjoyed the holiday.  Now we countdown another 28 days till xmas.

Hope everyone found some family history in the attics and basements.

Let's see what relics you've found from the past week.
Whether it be bike related or not.
Please include pictures

As I was looking for a pink Rockey Ray for an ongoing revival of a 50s Starlet, I picked this one up.
Rocket Ray has been barely used.


----------



## buck hughes (Nov 27, 2022)

picked up a pedal car.


----------



## Lonestar (Nov 27, 2022)

Not a whole lot, just some smalls, mostly Fiesta Medals that I collect...





















These are very cool & fun to collect, some have moving parts, like this one with a bike that moves back & forth...





Also, Mama found me this single cufflink...





Happy Sunday Yall! I hope everyone had a wonderful Thanksgiving! 😎


----------



## Glenn Rhein (Nov 27, 2022)

_41 Schwinn Henderson in nice condition with great stem, light and Miller kickstand.



_


----------



## stoney (Nov 27, 2022)

I have been selling off much of my original cast iron motorcycle collection. Replacing with pressed steel trucks etc. Only 1 new find this week.


----------



## BRad90 (Nov 27, 2022)

Nothing crazy this week, just another town off my list for my bicycle license plate collection.


----------



## JKT (Nov 27, 2022)

I picked up I antique Street light post that came out of East Lansing, Mi. its 6" at the bottom and tapers to 4" at the top and 21' tall.. the arm is 2 1/2" pipe.. I found a cannon ball finial for the end.. my plans are to hang one of my traffic signals or beacons from it.. I also found this Eaglelux 4 way signal in the city next door for a very reasonable price and couldn't pass it by.. its from the 1938-1942 time period ..


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Nov 27, 2022)

I am thrilled to get this Fisk Bicycle Tires sample box with its original contents!  Each tire is rubber stamped with the proper name so we can now identify several we have been guessing about in the past.  A huge thanks to @saladshooter for this Territory of Hawaii bicycle tag and the guy who tipped me off about the Crescent badge.  Also, I would nominate the Burley Creek Swap a 2022 for this years CABEY Award for best t-shirt and poster.  Thank you to everyone who made that happen!


----------



## bikesnbuses (Nov 27, 2022)

I picked these up for my grips and seat (to swap out with seat presently on bike) for my 30s Rollfast!
I scored the grips off ebay,as I did the seat (Thank you Clark58mx ) I think theyre perfect for my bike(Old pic shown for reference) 







And a cool score ..A Firestone basket cheap off ebay as well!


----------



## saladshooter (Nov 27, 2022)

Grabbed a sweet light, bars and porch swing / collection viewing station.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Nov 27, 2022)

I have also been eagerly tracking the maritime route of a certain ship.  Onboard is a 1906 Light Motor Co. Ltd. "Fairy" motorbike that was to have already arrived in Houston.  My plan was to retrieve it there tomorrow but the ship was "delayed due to US port traffic congestion."  The Fairy was the first commercially successful boxer (opposing twin cylinder) engine used on a motorcycle.  It led way for future generations of BMW, and Douglas motorcycles.


----------



## tanksalot (Nov 27, 2022)

A quiet week but after hours of work to get this free from a friend Thomasville monster cabinet in my basement and he delivered it  Yay ! Plus a cool reflector. Notice the ceiling clearance. ! Lol


----------



## catfish (Nov 27, 2022)

I got these reflectors to put on my Knucklehead.


----------



## catfish (Nov 27, 2022)

Also got another tank.....


----------



## 1817cent (Nov 27, 2022)

4 Schwinn stems.  2 prewar and 2 postwar.


----------



## bikewhorder (Nov 27, 2022)

This thing got dropped off at my house yesterday. I have evil intentions for it but it's pretty cool just as an object from the past.


----------



## kccomet (Nov 27, 2022)

I've been looking for this obscure road bike for awhile to go with my track bike. telavio with the signature pino moronni hubs, with stem and support


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Nov 27, 2022)

bikewhorder said:


> This thing got dropped off at my house yesterday. I have evil intentions for it but it's pretty cool just as an object from the past.
> 
> View attachment 1740418
> 
> ...



What is going on with your Jaguar project(s)?


----------



## bikewhorder (Nov 27, 2022)

New Mexico Brant said:


> What is going on with your Jaguar project(s)?



 Well technically nothing but this is part of that. I'm hoping to graft the 2 together into a Jagilllac.  I need the fenders,  hood and the windshield from this car.  I'm aiming to build something like a cross between these two.


----------



## Just Jeff (Nov 27, 2022)

Nothing bike related this week. But I did buy a 1975 Dodge Power Wagon.  And it came with a ton of nos parts.


----------



## non-fixie (Nov 27, 2022)

Looking for some old papers, I came across a shoe box with old watches. One of them was a pocket watch that said 'Omega' on the dial, which was enough to forget about the papers and spend the rest of the evening finding out what I could about the watch.

Not sure how it ended up in my closet. Best guess is it belonged to one of mrs non-fixie's deceased relatives:






The movement appears to be a calibre 38.5 LT1, and the serial number suggests it is from 1940:





The case is probably from 1943:


----------



## Mike Franco (Nov 27, 2022)

My haul from this weekend


----------



## rustystone2112 (Nov 27, 2022)

bikesnbuses said:


> I picked these up for my grips and seat (to swap out with seat presently on bike) for my 30s Rollfast!
> I scored the grips off ebay,as I did the seat (Thank you Clark58mx ) I think theyre perfect for my bike(Old pic shown for reference) View attachment 1740361
> 
> View attachment 1740362
> ...



Now you  should see if John has any more of the correct leg’s that he made for that basket


----------



## Nashman (Nov 27, 2022)

Our pal Caber Ed @my560sec sold me these sweet green 26" Goodyears thru Ebay, as described, NOS but pretty stiff, so likely remain display/was the plan all along, have them with my NOS 24's mounted on my Silver King Wing bar and the excellent repro's John made/chain treads.

After owning a black Xonex model repro over 20 years, I decided a red one would feature brighter with my "Outer Space Blue" '60 Bowden prototype. I posted this in another thread, so I'll keep pics at a minimum.

I'm buying K&O Japan toy model outboards again, so when a duplicate '56- 30 hp arrived this week, I decided to mount it on a 1940's ITO Japan hydroplane I had. The colors seem to compliment each other. The hatch doesn't fit perfect, but so what? Dig the lights in the front pontoons!

I continue to help sell items, organize etc. from a late friend's estate and every time I go to the house, I come home with another restored outboard motor. This is a 1961 -5.5 Fisherman. I get kinda a "Star Trek" image on this one!



 I can't help myself. It's like a kid in a candy store.


----------



## BFGforme (Nov 27, 2022)

Had the amazing Tom Clark restore a sd license plate and finally got it back this week, not Tom’s fault, lazy mailman wouldn’t walk five feet to the box, but Tom put it into a box and sent it out again! Thanks again @TWBikesnstripes 


Also received couple items from Brant this week! Thanks again @New Mexico Brant for the item’s, now just need to find the original reflector I hid from myself! Didn’t realize how small the pin was….lol 


Dime for reference to size….hahaha


----------



## BFGforme (Nov 27, 2022)

Oh ya had Tom paint those colors on plate because they were the colors for’36 in California that year, matches the motorbike year!


----------



## Danny Anson (Nov 27, 2022)

Making a bicycle mudflap. It will have two layers of leather and a formed piece of plastic sandwiched in between,


----------



## jammer (Nov 27, 2022)

I think a lot of you have seen it already, 1980, Craigslist find a week ago.


----------



## Nashman (Nov 27, 2022)

BFGforme said:


> Had the amazing Tom Clark restore a sd license plate and finally got it back this week, not Tom’s fault, lazy mailman wouldn’t walk five feet to the box, but Tom put it into a box and sent it out again! Thanks again @TWBikesnstripes View attachment 1740858
> Also received couple items from Brant this week! Thanks again @New Mexico Brant for the item’s, now just need to find the original reflector I hid from myself! Didn’t realize how small the pin was….lol View attachment 1740860
> Dime for reference to size….hahaha



You put that reflector in a "safe place"?  Been there, done that.


----------



## ian (Nov 27, 2022)

Danny Anson said:


> Making a bicycle mudflap. It will have two layers of leather and a formed piece of plastic sandwiched in between,
> 
> View attachment 1740881



Them diamonds will be rad reflector units!


----------



## BFGforme (Nov 27, 2022)

Nashman said:


> You put that reflector in a "safe place"?  Been there, done that.



Plenty of others, already polished it up and straightened it out and painted the letters and found a cooler one that fits killer! Updates to come….


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 27, 2022)

Porkchop was having a 20% off sale so I picked up a pair of new reissued Dia-Comp 1080 calipers for *fat* tires.


----------



## bentwoody66 (Nov 27, 2022)

I manufactured a work stand for my Racycle tandem, been pretty barren lately


----------



## The classic roll (Nov 27, 2022)

Picked up this Carnival game wheel this weekend. Great paint colors on both sides. Only missing 3 copper nails on the entire wheel. Going to make up a nice wall bracket for it.


----------



## nick tures (Nov 27, 2022)

not much lately, but did find a 1967 violet stingray 2 speed


----------



## Boatman (Nov 28, 2022)

I picked up these at an autojumble here. Wheelmen buttons ?


----------



## Danny Anson (Nov 28, 2022)

Danny Anson said:


> Making a bicycle mudflap. It will have two layers of leather and a formed piece of plastic sandwiched in between,
> 
> View attachment 1740881



completed. Now I make a matching one for the front.


----------



## Nashman (Nov 28, 2022)

nick tures said:


> not much lately, but did find a 1967 violet stingray 2 speed
> 
> View attachment 1741148
> 
> ...



Wow, Nick. That thing is amazing!!  Right on!


----------

